# harvesting in sections?



## depetreono (Oct 3, 2011)

I have noticed my buds near the top are maturing faster then the buds on the lower sections. Is harvesting just what's mature first then the rest later as it mature normal? And is there any pros/cons in doing it this way? Sorry for my ignorance it is my first harvest and I'm still learning. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Locked (Oct 3, 2011)

depetreono said:
			
		

> I have noticed my buds near the top are maturing faster then the buds on the lower sections. Is harvesting just what's mature first then the rest later as it mature normal? And is there any pros/cons in doing it this way? Sorry for my ignorance it is my first harvest and I'm still learning. Thank you in advance.




Lots of us do this...I do it when I hve the time and space in my tents. I cut whatever looks done and leve the rest to continue to ripen.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2011)

yep me too...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 3, 2011)

I always harvest this way.  Partly because my hands will not stand up to hours and hours of trimming and partly because many plants mature as yours has.  I really see no cons to harvesting this way.  Take no bud before its time.  You can also harvest some earlier and some later to get a little different high off the same plant.  The more clear and cloudy trichs the more up the high.  The more cloudy and amber trichs, the more couch lock the high.


----------



## depetreono (Oct 3, 2011)

Good bc I do want more amber and cloudy for a rite before bed smoke. And the buds lower down are still clear and far from where I want it. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Sixx (Oct 3, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Lots of us do this...I do it when I hve the time and space in my tents. I cut whatever looks done and leve the rest to continue to ripen.



Interesting... Just so happens I am about to harvest my first tude promo seed (Nirvanas Ice) done in a 5gal bubbler... This will also be my first harvest under HID instead of the CFLs some of you know me for .... Anyway to the point... Sorry... When you say "cut" where exactly do you cut ? Just the nugs and leave all the stalk, or if for example you are cutting everything from the top do you just cut the stalk at a point and just leave the rest ? and whats left will continue to bloom ?? Seems like if you whack half the plant she would stress out and go belly up.

I would really like to experience the difference between Clear/Cloudy, and Cloudy/Amber. Currently my Ice is 90% cloudy 10% clear, and has been for a couple weeks now... I was expecting amber by now as this is day 73 of flower. So Id like to try and cut my 4 big tops, and other misc buds near the top and leave the rest to really amber up a bit. Will they fatten up a bit more as well from the increased light ?


----------



## BBFan (Oct 3, 2011)

Sixx said:
			
		

> Interesting... Just so happens I am about to harvest my first tude promo seed (Nirvanas Ice) done in a 5gal bubbler... This will also be my first harvest under HID instead of the CFLs some of you know me for .... Anyway to the point... Sorry... When you say "cut" where exactly do you cut ? Just the nugs and leave all the stalk, or if for example you are cutting everything from the top do you just cut the stalk at a point and just leave the rest ? and whats left will continue to bloom ?? Seems like if you whack half the plant she would stress out and go belly up.


 
I cut at the meristem- gives you something to hold on to.  I always harvest in sections- like THG, I can't handle trimming for more than a few hours at a time.



			
				Sixx said:
			
		

> I would really like to experience the difference between Clear/Cloudy, and Cloudy/Amber. Currently my Ice is 90% cloudy 10% clear, and has been for a couple weeks now... I was expecting amber by now as this is day 73 of flower. So Id like to try and cut my 4 big tops, and other misc buds near the top and leave the rest to really amber up a bit. Will they fatten up a bit more as well from the increased light ?


 
I've had some sativas that have never gone amber for me, even after 10 weeks.  If you don't cut too much at once, they will continue to grow, but I wouldn't expect huge growth.


----------



## depetreono (Oct 3, 2011)

Mine are a sativa/indica hybrid and I'm in week 7 entering 8 of flowering and only one top out of all my plants had amber the rest are cloudy. I'm worried my harvest window will close if I keep waiting for the amber. I cut the stalk of the one I did cut. I hope that wasn't bad.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2011)

You are rushing things.  Even pure indicas can take longer than 7 weeks.  Many hybrids go 10 weeks or more.  What strain are you growing?  Someone may have experience with it.  I would not cut any more tops--I doubt they are done at 7 going on 8 weeks.


----------



## depetreono (Oct 4, 2011)

The one I cut was about a quarter amber and rest cloudy. I'm confident it was ready. The rest not so much. Good to here its just me stressing, I hope it doesn't take 10 weeks since it is my first grow I'm anxious to get this one dried and cured and start my next so I can start a grow with all I learned from you guys. The strain is Shiva BTW. The girls just look ready almost all fan leaded have turned yellow and started to fall off which I understand is what the plant does as it sends all its nutrients to the buds.


----------



## depetreono (Oct 4, 2011)

THG i have to ask.. is that you in your photo??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2011)

depetreono said:
			
		

> THG i have to ask.. is that you in your photo??



LOL--no, I am a grandma.  However, many moons ago we had a thread where members posted pics of what they thought the others on here might look like.  One of the members posted this pic as their idea of what I might look like.  Interestingly, the picture did look incredibly like me.......35 or 40 years ago.  I just adopted it as my avi.

We give very little N during flowering as it inhibits flowering.  The fan leaves turn yellow as the nitrogen is depleted. It doesn't necessarily signal harvest time--some turn yellow prematurely.  The only way to tell that is examining the trichs with a microscope.


----------



## depetreono (Oct 4, 2011)

On that note, would increasing N to keep the leaves from dying, in turn mean more energy produced from those leaves resulting in more bud production? Or is it not that simple. I understand N inhibits flowering but just enough to keep the leaves from dying.


----------



## rebel (Oct 8, 2011)

Depetreono, i harvested my mandalas today. i grow outdoors.
All the leaves were green, no yellowing. I switched from veg food to bloom nutes when they began flowering and cut all off i guess about 3 wk ago.
All theyve had since is rain.

I may be wrong, but i like to look around at other plants and trees,etc.. that bears their fruit, seed and compare their looks ,growth,etc... 
ive always been taught to use a nute with the middle number the highest during budding.

I got my little loupes in a few days ago 60x (just in time).luv this little loupe, ebay- 2 bucks ,lot better than my 30x pocket scope.
 tricomes were cloudy with a few ambers, i rather have the up buzz.
Hope to get some pics up in a few.
Reb.


----------



## depetreono (Oct 10, 2011)

i actually increased the amount of water a use for each feeding and also fed nutes two feedings in a row which actually helped perk them up and gave the buds a boost of growth.


----------

